# Buserelin Nasal Spray



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Me again! Anyone who used the above nasal spray, and had to sniff once every 8 hours, how did you do it? Do I do, for example 8am, 4pm and then 12am or can it be roughly around 8 hours as Im not sure I will be awake at midnight every night!! Of course if I need to be I will!!
And also, once it has been made up, ready to sniff from can I leave it put together or do I need to take it apart again to keep it fresh??!!
Kate
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone!!!!?? Really dont want to have to call lister again to bug them, so if anyone used this please please let me know!! ta!!
xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Have you tried posting this in the peer support thread or on the ICSI board? I'm stabbing so can't answer sorry, But try posting on one of the above threads and I'm sure someone will know the answer 

x x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Nicky, I posted on the ICSI thread and got a reply saying that she thinks I should do it every 8 hours def, so i called Lister and I do have to do it as close to 8 hours as possible, so either 7, 3, 11 or 8, 4, 12. Get up earlier or go to bed later

I dont mind really, just another step closer.

xxx


----------

